# is Dubai the City of Gold or Golddigger



## samyb (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new here but is it me or everyone is more interested in what you drive and what you have then you as a person?

What is wrong with BMW? Bus Metro Walk!

Just for fun any similar experiences?

cheers!


----------



## smeigag (Apr 23, 2012)

there is a complete partition between what western expat workers earn and what others around the world earn in dubai


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

samyb said:


> What is wrong with BMW? Bus Metro Walk!


(1) Weather and (2) cheap petrol.
1 -> It is too hot to even walk for 5 mins for about 5 months a year.
2 -> It is cheaper for me to drive the 22 km to my office in my car than to take the metro (just counting the toll + petrol cost). And it is a much faster way to reach my office.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer Porsche to BMW, Parties Of Rich Sexy Chics Happening Everywhere!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So.... what do you drive?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This is how I roll at the weekends


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> So.... what do you drive?


You've got to laugh at all the wannabes talking about which cars they drive. I mean, who actually drives themselves? I wouldn't be seen dead in the front seat of a car.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

samyb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here but is it me or everyone is more interested in what you drive and what you have then you as a person?


Spot on! People can be incredibly shallow here. Nothing wrong with public transport. Why bother driving if you do not enjoy driving ? some expats forget about this. Do not forget about Montreal subway ever!!!!!! 

By all means don't u dare having a poutine too it is too hot!




samyb said:


> What is wrong with BMW? Bus Metro Walk!


Nothing wrong. It is good and cheap with the monthly passes. If you live close to the subway why not ? Although gas is dirty cheap goes for 60 cents US a litre not like 1.8 bucks in montreal now I guess.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You've got to laugh at all the wannabes talking about which cars they drive. I mean, who actually drives themselves? I wouldn't be seen dead in the front seat of a car.


ha ha ha!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Pretty obviously the golddigger comes where the gold is ;-)

One thing that really amused me the first time I came in Dubai for a business trip, was the quantity of "entertainment professionals" readily available around here.



samyb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here but is it me or everyone is more interested in what you drive and what you have then you as a person?
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> So.... what do you drive?


Down girl .. down girl ...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You've got to laugh at all the wannabes talking about which cars they drive. I mean, who actually drives themselves? I wouldn't be seen dead in the front seat of a car.


Yeah, I have a fleet of beige Nissans and I have a different driver every time...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You've got to laugh at all the wannabes talking about which cars they drive. I mean, who actually drives themselves? I wouldn't be seen dead in the front seat of a car.


One of the UAE phenomenons seeing people drive themselves around in their Rolls. Till I came here it was always my understanding if you can afford a Rolls you have someone else drive you it.


----------



## Archer7 (Jan 16, 2012)

smeigag said:


> there is a complete partition between what western expat workers earn and what others around the world earn in dubai


Tell me about it!


----------



## samyb (Feb 21, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> So.... what do you drive?


Exactly that is what i am talking about


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

samyb said:


> Exactly that is what i am talking about


Jinxy drives a ...

*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily 

sometimes she drives a 

*F*ound *O*n the *R*oad *D*ead


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Jinxy drives a ...
> 
> *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily
> 
> ...


Ari drives a very tiny car that most women assume only gay men drive... a porsche. He didnt want to be bothered by the golddiggers and it worked!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ari drives a very tiny car that most women assume only gay men drive... a porsche. He didnt want to be bothered by the golddiggers and it worked!


Yep most "women" ... BUT.. .you wouldnt know anything about that ... wouldja ... wouldja...  Jynx in real life is a dude that dresses like a chick with gigantic "peace-makers"


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I am just getting my driver's license. Wanna go for a Dodge charger or challenger


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Doni said:


> I am just getting my driver's license. Wanna go for a Dodge charger or challenger


Yup, that'll get um running in their droves


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I really don't get why women in Dubai are generally more interested in the type of car that a guy drives anyway....shouldn't it be the size of his hands and feet that matter more?


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I really don't get why women in Dubai are generally more interested in the type of car that a guy drives anyway....shouldn't it be the size of his hands and feet that matter more?


Because they don't care anymore.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Do not forget about Montreal subway ever!!!!!!
> 
> By all means don't u dare having a poutine too it is too hot!


You just took me back 3 years of good memories I hate you lol. I miss that place so much!!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ari drives a very tiny car that most women *assume *only gay men drive... a porsche.


You lost me... Assume ?


----------

